# Thunderbird Resort Club



## HudsHut (Mar 29, 2011)

In the mail yesterday, we received a 5 x 7 plastic postcard.

Side without address is very colorful, showing a couple relaxing on a beach, and says:
Attention Timeshare Owners! Exciting News! Join us for an informative Owner Update and Lunch or Dinner is on us!*

The upper right corner looks like a Visa gift card which can be punched out (perforated). It shows $50 in huge font and Visa gift card* logo and RCI Bonus Week.
Activate & Register withing the next 7 days.

Tiny font:
*When you activate this card. See back for details.

The side that was addressed to us:
back of pretend gift card:
Activation & Registration instructions
Step 1 Activate card
Step 2 Attend

Body of postcard
Learn Valuable Timeshare Secrets!
How to turn your timeshare into:
VISA Cash Cards to pay your maintenance
Cruises, Airline Tickets & Car Rentals
And how to rent  your timeshare for a listing fee of onloy $25!

Choose from Lunch or Dinner!
Let our representative know which you prefer when you register for our complimentary lunch or dinner event

*Join us at a Fine Restaurant near you. Seating is limited. Register by phone at 877-xxx-xxx or ONLINE. Upon completion of the owner update you will receive your $50 VISA Gift Card & RCI Bonuys Week
Must register within 7 days!

Fine print:
All owners on deed, including spouses, must attend. Allow at elast 90 minutes. No guests or children please. Must be an active RCI member to use bonus week and certain RCI fees may apply. _This advertising materia is being used for the purpose of soliciting sales of timeshare interests._

___________________________________________________________
At first glance, I assumed it was PCC. But then I noticed the return address:

Thunderbird Resort Club Owner Association
200 Nichols Blvd
Sparks, NV

I am guessing that this is related to the foreclosed units that were sold for to QM resorts in thiis thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89035

I have no interest in Thunderbird, but I was surprised to receive a timeshare purchase solicitation, since all I see these days are the "get out of your timeshare for a fee" scams.


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 29, 2011)

Ohhh, I don't know about this.  I used to own at Thunderbird Resort (we sold our week a few years ago), but I recall that when I called them to try and find out how I could sell my unit, they obviously weren't interested (because Club QM was in active sales), but they referred me to a PCC.  I briefly mentioned the "sales tactics" of PCC's to the person on the phone, and she was QUITE offended.  "They are a reputable company that we recommend to all people wanting to sell their timeshare" she said -- well something to that equivalent, I don't remember the exact words.  I said thank you and hung up.

I would be very interesting to know who actually runs the session -- a PCC or Thunderbird staff!

Would be great if a TUGger attended.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 29, 2011)

We used to own Thundersbird - for about 25 years- so got our money out of it and then some.  Decided to sell, but couldn't, so I asked if they would take it back. They did and I didn't have to pay the MF for the week that we had already used.  So, we basically got about $340 for our week.  That was our first TS purchase and like many owners, I wouldn't have done it again.

I am surprised the card mentions RCI.  Thunderbird has always been affiliated with II as far as I know.  However, given the resort, I would say it isn't as good as most II resorts- quality wise.


----------



## jd1986 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Thunderbird Resorts, Sparks, NEV*

Anyone else own a T-Bird week.  I have a 2 BR in Winter High and wonder what, if anything, it is worth?  Can it be sold?  Are the sales fees and how much might they be?

Can it be deeded back?  Who has done that recently?  Is their a cost to do this?  What number do you call to do that?

Can it be donated and is there a reputable firm that handles this.  What are the costs involved?  If it has essentially no value then I can't see that there is any charitable deduction to be had.  Is this correct?

Thanks for your help.


----------

